# Chausson Flash 08 (2007 or newer) Dinette Bed



## jcborden (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

We are looking for a new motorhome and on paper the Flash 08 seems to fit our needs pretty well (2 adults and 2 kids aged 8 and 5). 

Before we drive quite a distance to look at a couple can someone with the Flash 08 answer a query about the dinette bed?

I assume the dinette bed is made up by lowering the table and rearranging the cushions and joins up with the side sofa? Does this make a reasonable double bed (in understand it is smaller than the fixed double at the back)? 

On our previous motorhome the dinette bed was a bit wobbly as the table base wasn't very secure/strong and we are looking for something of an improvement. Also, is there a gap in the bed (i.e. not a complete rectangle shape - looks like there might be from the pictures I have seen)?

Many thanks in advance.
James


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We have a 2007 Chausson flash 08, but we only use it as a couple. The fixed bed is very comfortable with good storage beneath. We've only put the dinette bed up once to see what it was like : drop the table, open a sliding seat, rearrange cushions ans add a spare cushion which was stored in the wardrobe. The table is pretty heavy and the while process a bit fiddly, but I'm sure it would improve with practice.
On the whole we like the van a lot, the build quality is good and there's lots of space for 2. ( Its many years since we camped with children, I've forgotten how much space they take up.)
There is also a Flash 06, a rarer beast. It is very similar to the 08 but has a drop down bed at the front. That may be worth an exploration.
Bryn


----------



## jcborden (May 16, 2013)

Many thanks for the quick response Bryn.

Another question if you don't mind, does the heating and hot water work from mains or gas, or just gas?

Thanks.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

The heating and hot water work just from gas. It's very efficient. The only thing the mains powers is the battery charger. 
We have a solar panel and in the summer we have no need at all for EHU, which gives us a better choice of sites. In the winter when we do pay for power we take a small radiator with us.
Bryn


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

What about the Flash 22?
Now finished production but still a few about. Some real bargains on the continent as the dealers are keen to move stock.
No hassle with making up beds. Kids sleep in the bunks. Adults sleep in the drop down bed.


----------

